# fridge water filter connected to hot?!



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

I was in the basement the other day insulating the hot water pipes and while doing it I ran into the tap in for the kitchen fridge's water filter... and it was on the hot line... shouldn't this be on cold? why would they put it on hot? or am I just missing something here. thanks!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Personally I always connect my ice makers to the hot water supply. I find the water heater causes the sediment and minerals to settle out and you get purer water to the ice maker. The ice maker rarely really gets hor water as it uses so little it never gets time to get hot with the length of the piping to the frig. Any addition power used by the water heater is negligible.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

*Never*

Never connect a ice maker water line to hot water, always to cold.

Just 1 question are you sure it's the ice maker water line and not a humidifier line to the heater because the humidifier line should be hot water??

You never want to introduce hot water into a freezer, change it.


----------



## BlueBSH (Oct 29, 2009)

SULTINI said:


> Never connect a ice maker water line to hot water, always to cold.
> 
> Just 1 question are you sure it's the ice maker water line and not a humidifier line to the heater because the humidifier line should be hot water??
> 
> You never want to introduce hot water into a freezer, change it.


 
Oh yeah, its for the fridge... because it goes right up the floor board into the kitchen and if i turn the tap valve off the fridge loses water....


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

Sultini,
What is the reason to not introduce water from the hot water supply into an icemaker?


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I never connected to hot water
Most HW heaters I have seen are full of sediment, never fully flushed out
Yes - the amount to fill the water tray will probably be cold water
But this SAME feed also does cold water (from fridge)
And in many cases in the summer with a lot of use, filling water bottles etc you WILL get hot water out of that supply
Also, if the hot water is on a line that is used a lot, & the supply to the fridge is short, you will get hot water

And you will then be heating the water that was replaced in the water heater
A waste of energy - no matter how small

Saw one that was & due to a lot of use they kept getting HW out of the water on the front of the fridge
And hot water takes longer to cool off when making ice
Like when you use the "fast ice" (can't remember what it is called) button the fridge for a party

I'd never want ice or drinking water out of any HW heater I have ever seen


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Dave answered for me, it's almost the same thing I was going to say.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

I just put a filter on my ice maker line and it takes care of the sediment.


----------

